# NZ Survey for electric Bikes



## Electricrider (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm Marc, and like many I was inspired by Evan Shoebridge sticking it to the oil companies with his converted Treddie! I am just completing an MBA and looking to do a few different products that could hopefully be exported. I don't see why Honda, Mitsubishi, Subaru and GM should reap the rewards of providing electric cars? - Go Kiwi 

My focus is on Bikes both hybrid pedal-electric and later electric motorcycles (I want to do a car conversion as well) Similar to the enertia bike and vectrix superbike concepts, but lighter. Awesome to see there will be an electric bike race on the Isle of Man, I had a thought to set up a kiwi race myself! to raise the EV profile, but first things first.

My first EV model is a sportsbike styled pedal-electric hybrid. To help get this going I am running a survey, can you guys help by filling it out? 

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=pKXm_2brIPpCg7Kfj0y_2fWR7Q_3d_3d 

I hope to have some pics etc once I can get back onto the project & do some frame welding. Currently have imported a 350W and 600W motor kits from China to get the ball rolling, & my contact is looking at LiFePO4 batteries. Good luck to all you guys & girls doing conversions! 

Cheers, M


----------

